# Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 lens for FF



## Dylan777 (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/first-image-samples-of-the-full-frame-e-mount-mitakon-50mm-f0-95-lens/


----------



## Eldar (Jan 13, 2014)

Would have been fun to have some full format pictures to look at. Have you found anyone to download?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 16, 2014)

The Mitakon 50 f/0.95 Full Frame Lens for Sony


----------

